# Drop Temps Drop/Bite Bass Bite



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey fellow bass guys & girls,

The nights are shorter and the temps are dropping. And the bass should turn on soon.
I don't know about everyone else, but I can't wait 'till the water temps cool down a bit.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Me too!! The crank bite is turning on in shallower waters.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Sounds like its about time to hit the lake with the new boat. 

Largemouth here I come!!!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Jig...have you been on Wolf Run much in the fall? I fished it a few times during the summer and had minimal sucess....but thought it would be an excellent fall pattern lake.
I am going to try and get out as much and as late as possible this year before I head intot the woods....


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Flippin 416 said:


> Hey Jig...have you been on Wolf Run much in the fall? I fished it a few times during the summer and had minimal sucess....but thought it would be an excellent fall pattern lake.
> I am going to try and get out as much and as late as possible this year before I head intot the woods....


I hit Wolf Run last friday and got blanked. It was my first time going skunked ever at this lake. I turned one with my JignVenom Dream Craw and foul hooked one on a deep diving crankbait. But neither of them made it to the boat. My only excuse was that the wind was out of the east and I hate it when that happens.
Once the Wolf Run water cools a bit, they'll be active in the shallow weed flats and coves. This is a clear water lake, so an angler should adjust their presentation accordingly. I'll be checking that lake regularly until freeze-out happens.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Cool deal..thanks for the info. Maybe I will run into you down there this fall yet.


----------

